# C#, Serial Port, The semaphore timeout period has expired



## TG3 (Dec 13, 2012)

Greetings,

My environment is: Win'7, Visual Studio 2010, C#

There is another message on these forums with almost exactly the same title. It's closed, so I couldn't post there.

I'm getting that exact same response from Win'7 in a try /catch scheme.

i.e., _"...The semaphore timeout period has expired..."_

I am quite confident that the serial port is really there, as he will open and will transfer data from time to time.

It's the whims of the hardware that have me so confused.

The exact same code worked perfectly last night. In fact, it has worked for weeks.

The statement which I believe is causing the error is...

_TheUsersChosenSerialPort.Open();_​
Much like the other thread mentioned, the port is a BlueTooth connector, and Win'7 is reporting him okay, and so on.

I welcome responses from those with useful knowledge on this topic.


----------

